# PH Meter



## buckscent (Nov 24, 2018)

anyone have suggestions for a good meat ph meter?   Something economical but accurate, can't spend a ton on one.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 24, 2018)

https://www.hannainstruments.co.uk/handheld-meat-ph-meter.html

http://www.milwaukeeinstruments.com/phinmeat/

https://www.thomassci.com/scientific-supplies/Meat-Ph-Meter

https://www.pce-instruments.com/us/...ments-meat-ph-meter-pce-ph20m-det_5856159.htm

https://extension.psu.edu/measuring-ph-in-meats


----------



## buckscent (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks pop.  One was in UK, 2 where informational one was over 300 bucks. But the Milwaukee *MW102 might work.  Thanks*


----------

